
Space Is the Place (1974) [video] - anschwa
http://ubu.com/film/ra_space.html
======
verbify
If anyone isn't familiar with Sun Ra, I recommend reading his wikipedia page -
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sun_Ra](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sun_Ra).

His worldview was a fusion of music, theology, the arcane and afrofuturism,
fueled by what I believe was a mental health issue. A truly fascinating
individual.

------
dukoid
Why not listen to some unrelated 90s Synthiepop with the same title while you
wait for the thing to load:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3q-uBKnqT2A](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3q-uBKnqT2A)
\-- or "Never trust a Klingon" from the same band:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5OL1kk-
vEOo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5OL1kk-vEOo)

P.S.: Watched the first minute and I got the impression that it might be worse
than Barbarella, which I thought was impossible. But it reminded me that I
should watch "Dark Star" again... O:)

------
genjipress
Side note, this was issued previously on DVD, although now that's out of
print. It's since been reissued on DVD with an accompanying book:
[https://www.amazon.com/Sun-Ra-Space-Place-
Limited/dp/0986115...](https://www.amazon.com/Sun-Ra-Space-Place-
Limited/dp/0986115401)

------
jrw
Thanks for posting this! I remember seeing Sun Ra with June Tyson and John
Gilmore sometime in the 70s performing Space is the Place. Never knew there
was a movie.

------
thesmallestcat
_If you find Earth boring, just the same old, same thing..._

------
marcoperaza
Bird is the word?
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Gc4QTqslN4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Gc4QTqslN4)

~~~
orasis
I was going to post the exact same thing. :)

